# What military aircraft are you?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*What military aircraft are you?*

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=983





F-15 Eagle 
You are an F-15. Your record in combat is spotless; you've never been defeated. 
You possess good looks, but are not flashy about it. You prefer to let your reputation
do the talking. You are fast, agile, and loud, but reaching the end of your stardom. :woot: lol

does that mean im up for the scrap yard? lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*What military aircraft are you?* 

*F-15 Eagle*

You are an F-15. Your record in combat is spotless; you've never been defeated. You possess good looks, but are not flashy about it. You prefer to let your reputation do the talking. You are fast, agile, and loud, but reaching the end of your stardom.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*What military aircraft are you?* 

*C-5 Galaxy*

You are a C-5. You are a big lifter, and prefer to stay out of fights. You are plagued with maintenance issues, and thus people call you unflattering names all the time, but nonetheless they've found nobody suitable to take your place.









8-[


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*F-16 Fighting Falcon*

You are an F-16. You love to flaunt your slick appearance, but aren't afraid to get your hands dirty, either. You can outmaneuver any of your contemporaries, and you possess a technological edge. And above all, you are a true showman.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*What military aircraft are you?* 

*F/A-22 Raptor* You are an F/A-22. You are technologically inclined, and though you've never been tested in combat, your very name is feared. You like noise, but prefer not to pollute any more than you have to. And you can move with the best.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Good ole F15 :thumbup:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ people call you unflattering names all the time


sorry stm lolol that was too funny lol


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*What military aircraft are you?* ​
*F/A-22 Raptor*

You are an F/A-22. You are technologically inclined, and though you've never been tested in combat, your very name is feared. You like noise, but prefer not to pollute any more than you have to. And you can move with the best. 






​


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You are an F-16. You love to flaunt your slick appearance, but aren't afraid to get your hands dirty, either. You can outmaneuver any of your contemporaries, and you possess a technological edge. And above all, you are a true showman.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Same with me Gil. I am an F-16. Damn! I wanted to be a B-2 bomber.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*F/A-22 Raptor* You are an F/A-22. You are technologically inclined, and though you've never been tested in combat, your very name is feared. You like noise, but prefer not to pollute any more than you have to. And you can move with the best.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

*EA-6B Prowler*

You are an EA-6B. You are sinister, preferring not to get into confrontations, but extract revenge through mind games and technological interference. You also love to make noise and couldn't care less about pollution.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*F-15 Eagle*

You are an F-15. Your record in combat is spotless; you've never been defeated. You possess good looks, but are not flashy about it. You prefer to let your reputation do the talking. You are fast, agile, and loud, but reaching the end of your stardom.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

catch me if you can SR-71 Blackbird


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Awsome.  I have been sucked in again. I am sure many more will come. 


*F-15 Eagle*

You are an F-15. Your record in combat is spotless; you've never been defeated. You possess good looks, but are not flashy about it. You prefer to let your reputation do the talking. You are fast, agile, and loud, but reaching the end of your stardom.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

*B-52 Stratofortress*

You're a B-52. You are old and wise, and you absolutely love destruction. You believe in the principle of "peace through deterrence" and aren't afraid to throw your weight around.










"Old and wise?" I'm only 23 and I have a lot more to learn. But I do love destruction.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

RUT RO!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*B-52 Stratofortress*

You're a B-52. You are old and wise, and you absolutely love destruction. You believe in the principle of "peace through deterrence" and aren't afraid to throw your weight

*Its Funny. For years my wife said I was like a Hornet in the sack. I figured she meant the FA18 jet... Actually, I find out she meant the bug... Very fast with a tiny stinger... Go figure...:sad: *


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao a little prick reminds me of my ex !!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ken - I rolled over and died after "I Do" - you'll know the feeling someday...

Cindy! Thats cold babe, C O L D ........


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*B-52 Stratofortress*

You're a B-52. You are old and wise, and you absolutely love destruction. You believe in the principle of "peace through deterrence" and aren't afraid to throw your weight around.









I wanted to be a B2 as well Tackleberry, that is by far the best plane out there!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

F/A 22 Raptor...go figure...I thought I was more the B-17 Flying Fortress or B-26 Liberator type...

Old, reliable and a survivor...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My Results:



F/A-22 Raptor

You are an F/A-22. You are technologically inclined, and though you've never been tested in combat, your very name is feared. You like noise, but prefer not to pollute any more than you have to. And you can move with the best.


----------

